# Einsteigertutorial für VB Skript



## Robert Steichele (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich in nächster Zeit mit VB Skript beschäftigen und die Sprache lernen. Bevor ich mir allerdings ein Grundlagenbuch kaufe wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob etwas vergleichbaresim Internet als Tutorial etc. gibt.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Seiten empfehlen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------

